# Duck breasts



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I plucked most of my ducks this year, except two. One I shot and couldn’t find for 9 days, and the other I all but obliterated at 15 yards with #2 tungsten. These breasts are from the latter. It’s my first attempt at cooking duck breasts also. First, tenderize the breasts with a heavy load of tungsten at close range. If you don’t have tungsten at hand, shoot it several times at point blank range with steel after it hits the ground. 
Next, pluck and remove the breasts.
Melt goose fat or butter in pan with minced garlic, or use butter. Rub the meat with salt, pepper and Tony C’s Creole seasoning seer the skin on medium high heat and flip. 
Initially i thought of stuffing the breasts but they came pre stuffed with what looked like rice. So I cooked them a spell longer on each side. If your wife has decided to store “fancy” handbags on the counter by the stove, you would be well advised to move them 6” further from the stove and add a two liter bottle of Canada Dry as a protective barrier. After 10 mins a side on medium heat, serve to friends and family. DO NOT EAT YOURSELF!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Funny stuff. Hope you recover from the damaged handbag.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Too funny.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

She was just mad I was putting duck smells on her fancy bags


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------

